# iPod Vers Mac



## jkwc (20 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

A la suite dune réinstallation de mon système sur un disque SSD, j'ai perdu toute ma musique sur mon Mac. J'ai réglé mon iPod classic (sur lequel j'ai tous mes morceaux) en mode disque dur. A partir de là je ne sais pas comment faire pour les transférer sur mon Mac. Snow Leopard 10.6.8 sur Mac Pro. A votre bon cur m'sieurs dames.


----------



## Larme (20 Novembre 2012)

C'est une requête souvent faite.
En faisant une petite recherche sur le forum (forums iPod/iPhone/iPad/iTunes), tu devrais pouvoir trouver.


----------



## Lauange (20 Novembre 2012)

jkwc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A la suite dune réinstallation de mon système sur un disque SSD, j'ai perdu toute ma musique sur mon Mac. J'ai réglé mon iPod classic (sur lequel j'ai tous mes morceaux) en mode disque dur. A partir de là je ne sais pas comment faire pour les transférer sur mon Mac. Snow Leopard 10.6.8 sur Mac Pro. A votre bon c&#339;ur m'sieurs dames




Bonjour

Tu télécharges iTools sur ton Mac. Tu connecte ensuite ton iPod et tu pourras très facilement sélectionner toute ta musique et tu l'envoie vers ton Mac. Tu trouveras facilement un tuto dans Google pour t'eclairer.


----------



## jkwc (20 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'ai trouvé Senuti, avec la démo j'ai pu transférer ma musique sur mon Mac. Quant à iTools, il me semble que c'est un logiciel pour Windows.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Lauange (21 Novembre 2012)

iTools existe aussi pour Mac : http://www.macactu.com/forums/topic/2617-itools-2012-un-utilitaire-gratuit-mac-ou-pc-pour-iphone/


----------



## jkwc (21 Novembre 2012)

OK, j'ai trouvé, dommage que cela soit en anglais. Je n'ai pas encore essayé, mais cela ne doit pas être très compliqué. Merci.


----------

